# Sleeping Problem??



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

For the last week or more i have gotten less than 3 hours of sleep per night. I just can't sleep i am really really tired and i try to sleep but i just cant fall asleep. and if i do the slightest noises wake me up. Which never ever used to happen before, i would be able to sleep through a nuclear blast. anyone have or had this problem?


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

yep, i can never sleep. and when i can i have to get up early. its a vicious cycle......you will get used to it!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

it sucks though!!! i am fucking tired! usually i am used to about 5 hours a night plus a couple 30minute to 1 hour naps throughout the day. but none of that is happening.


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

go  to the doc, maybe he will prescribe you some gear :lol:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

oooh that'd be nice


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

stand on a table, fall off backwards and dont do anything to break your fall and make sure you land on the back of your head.......lights out big dog!


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 10, 2004)

I started taking melatonin....it seems to help.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 11, 2004)

NO WORRIES BRO I GOT YOU COVERED


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks brotha


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 11, 2004)

HAHA


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 11, 2004)

ARMANI WHY DID U DELETE THAT POST WERE U ASHAMED U PUT UP GAY PORN


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 11, 2004)

what are you talking about myrick?


----------



## Nate (Jan 11, 2004)

he said he likes gay porn


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah myrick does.


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

but he likes to watch it with you


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah female gay porn. aka hot lesbian, dyke free porn


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

go play with your strap on pal!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

don't you remember you bought the one i had at that yard sale i had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

but then i sold it to MYRICK for twice as much


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

damn way to make a profit bro.


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

it worked out good, you made some cash and so did i and he still uses it on you so you don't miss a thing


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

try this bro, it might help you with your problem
this should make you pass out


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 13, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 13 2004, 08:55 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 13 2004, 08:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> try this bro, it might help you with your problem
this should make you pass out [/b][/quote]
 You ar SICK!....lol


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

nate you should be banned!!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

damn you serious?? guess i better bite the bullet and screw the pooch then


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

hehehe i was just kidding nate.


----------



## Nate (Jan 13, 2004)

you made me cry.....twice!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry bro.


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

thats ok, i cleaned up all the blood


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 14, 2004)

you cryin' blood?


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, don't you?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 14, 2004)

sometimes then i get all light headed and pass out.


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

thats what most women do


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 14, 2004)

is that why you always have that lump on your head?


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

nope, thats my "falling down drunk landing pad" its the toughest part of my body and all


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 14, 2004)

hehehe nice one bro.


----------



## tweak (Jan 14, 2004)

< back on topic  :lol: >

so is this a side effect of juice?
i have the same problems


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

i 've heard that people have had trouble sleeping when on cycle, but i'm no pro on the subject. The answer to buttheads problem is finding a girl and tearing into her for however long he can......make me sleep like a baby.......until the ragin hard on wakes me again, then repeat the procedure.



Or find the neighbors dog


----------



## tweak (Jan 14, 2004)

:lol: you damn sicko  :lol:


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

hey man i was just being honest   at least i left out the cut a hole in a pumpkin and fuck it part    sheeeeeesh!


----------



## tweak (Jan 14, 2004)

i saw that pic  and i KNOW it was you  :lol:


----------



## Nate (Jan 14, 2004)

Ummmmm    I'm outa here! :lol:


----------



## tweak (Jan 15, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Nate (Jan 15, 2004)

hey man, i have blurred vision right now. I 'm waving my hands in front of my computer and seeing tracers and stuff......plus i just took a leak and my dick looks three time its normal size.....so i started waving it around and making tracers........i have discovered what i was put on earth for......























shit......what was i just doing?


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 16, 2004)

YES I HAVE DECIDED NATES A CRACKHEAD


----------



## Nate (Jan 16, 2004)

cracks for little girls , step up to the good shit or STFU!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 16, 2004)

nate i am not sure what you are on but i think i speak for everyone here when i say CUT THE DOSE


----------



## Nate (Jan 16, 2004)

Increase the dose?????  ummmmmmm


OK! :lol:


----------

